

Hey Square --- DITCH THE DONGLE - latchkey
http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-01-11/tech/29993312_1_card-credit-paypal-accounts

======
wkearney99
What a phenomenally stupid article. Just how does he think money moves? How
does he think the trusts for it are handled? Naive, at best, or just plain
stupid is more like it.

------
vivekmgeorge
Square could get rid of the Dongle, but America is an leveraged nation and we
need to pay for most of our expenses using credit cards. Dwolla, Paypal, Serve
and others are circumventing credit card companies, but in total I have not
seen them have much impact on credit companies and their business model. The
only way credit card companies will change their model is for a new, competing
card to lower fees for vendors and provide equal service to credit card
holders.

------
swiil
The magnetic strip will sadly rule the day for a few more years. QR and bar
codes are the closest thing to ousting this out dated technology and consumers
are still years away from being able to adopt them in a more wide spread way.

